# fuel gauge sending uniit leak



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

65 gto Fuel gauge sending unit has a leak now that I filled past half tank. I just got the car a week ago and still checking out what all works and needs work. my question is does voltage go to sending unit? or just to gauge then it measures resistance, My concern is spark or fire. If there is no voltage there I will drive it til below 1/2 tank. If its a hazard I will have to drain tank. Thanks in advance.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Ground wire measuring resistance , disconnect battery for safety & replace o-ring unless the solder joint @ the sending unit is defective . New unit with o ring & locking tab is about $40.00 .


----------

